# Pitcairn Book--Need a Look Up!!!



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I can't find my Pitcairn book. Can someone please look up Homeopathic Schedule 4 for me? 

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Found it. I'll type it up.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Schedule 4: Chronic Disease Treatment

In this method you give only one treatment. Give two whole pellets or three pellets crushed to a powder. Place on the tongue. Give no food for one hour before and after the treatment. Wait a full month before any further treatment; it would be a mistake to repeat the remedy in a few days. If at the end of that month no improvement is evident, then you will need to choose a new medicine.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oops, haven't been following that.







Oh well, seems to be working anyway. I think for that you're supposed to give 30c, right? I've been using the 6c for more frequent use. 

Thanks for typing it up Joanne!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

I had to google this. Is this a book you'd recommend? And where do you purchase these pellets?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow I think for that you're supposed to give 30c, right? I've been using the 6c for more frequent use.


It says standard size, round pellets, 1/8 inch in diameter.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 5150I had to google this. Is this a book you'd recommend? And where do you purchase these pellets?


It's an excellent book. I averted many a health crisis by following the Pitcairns' advice. 

If you want to learn more about homeopathic care in particular I would recommend "Homeopathic Care for Cats & Dogs" by Don Hamilton. 

For Chinese medicine I would recommend "Four Paws, Five Directions" by Cheryl Schwartz. 

Homeopathic remedies should be available at your local health store but for cats I use the teeny tiny ones. My vet has those and one of the stores where I buy their food also has some common remedies.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks! I will check into all of them! 

I know our vet doesn't have anything so I will check and see if our closest health store is still open. Haven't seen any advertising in a while now that I think about it. Didn't think about using the same product for our furry friends.


----------

